# People who know.....



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

.......say GO A.J.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hopefully you got a look at this great paint scheme for Daytona. It's a tribute to Kyle Petty's first win in the ARCA race at Daytona in 1979. Yes, Kyle won the Saturday Race, and Richard won the Sunday race, talk about Petty domination! AJ Almendinger drove to a third place finish at Daytona this year.










But, let's not forget the inspiration for all this, a seldom victorious Dodge Magnum.



















I hope Valvoline keeps this paint job for the rest of the year.

Once again, you can yell "GO A.J.!!!!!!!!"

Rich 44


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like the paint schemes Rich :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that a custom front bumper on the Magnum ??? RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

awesome!!! how about mcdonalds scheme??? i didnt think it wasnt that bad on #43 did you?? 

i sure missed STP sponser!!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad to see the camera is back in action!!! The Magnum may not have been a regular in victory lane, but at least it's cool to look at!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice job coordinating the paint jobs!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Like the paint schemes Rich :thumbsup::thumbsup: Is that a custom front bumper on the Magnum ??? RM


That's an Ideal TCR Magnum, Randy, not an AFX. They also did a Chevelle Laguna.

Looks like you could do some serious rubbin' with that front bumper, Rich. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> That's an Ideal TCR Magnum, Randy, not an AFX. They also did a Chevelle Laguna.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, didn't realize it was a TCR. I had the blue No.8 Magnum on my mind...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Looks like you could do some serious rubbin' with that front bumper, Rich. :thumbsup:


It's a Kyle Petty rookie bumper. It was good enough to push him to first place in 1979!










The modern car is a Trevco ornament I stripped and repainted. Both cars sport a Tyco LWB 440x2 chassis, regarded as the best chassis ever made.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Love the color combos as they both look like winners to me!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> .......say GO A.J.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Once again, you can yell "GO A.J.!!!!!!!!"
> 
> Rich 44


Doesn't A.J. (Foyt that is) belong in an Indy car?? :freak::lol:

Great looking cars NT


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't think AJ Allmendingy has had the same sponsor for two races in a row all year.

This sure was the best one.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice looking cars NT. I am a sucker for Anything that is the Petty family.
Those was the days. Kyle winning, Richard winning, and different a different sponsor.
I remember the UNO #1 car Kyle drove.
Now who is going to build the first Petty Indy car???...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I don't think AJ Allmendingy has had the same sponsor for two races in a row all year.
> 
> This sure was the best one.


That scheme could be used with some of those old Piedmont Airline decals that sponsored stockers back in the day. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

